# BREAKING NEWS from Leonard Pickel - Chicago Frights coming in July



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Dateline Chicago: In a scoop for the Big Scary Show, Drew Badger recently interviewed Leonard Pickel about the success of the 2015 Haunted Attraction National Tradeshow and Conference, better known as HAuNTcon, held in Baton Rouge, LA last February. In that conversation Pickel let slip that he is starting a second haunter conference in 2015. This new convention will be called Chicago Frights!

To be held July 17 - 19 at the Hilton in Liles/Naperville Illinois, Chicago Frights will be the last haunter conference of the year. Haunt tours will include an all day pre-show road trip of area haunts. Night time tours include Basement of the Dead and Shattered 3D on Saturday, and a tour of Massacre Haunted House on Sunday night. Similar to HAuNTcon, Chicago Frights will include networking opportunities including a huge costume party Friday night. The conference will also be chocked full of the best education provided anywhere, with seminars, hands on workshops and training sessions. The focus of the education will be on the last minute needs of haunters, like make up and actor training. The Dealer Room will be open Friday night, and all day Saturday and Sunday. Booth and dealer tables will be reasonable priced and be a great opportunity for last second sales for the large haunt companies, but also affordable enough for new companies and dark artists to exhibit. "When we moved HAuNTcon to early in the year, we knew weather would be a deterrent to pick northern cities as event locations." explained industry notable Leonard Pickel, "We knew at the time, we would have to add a summer conference to tour haunts that would be snowed out in January."

Chicago Nights is open to the general public, and all ages are welcome. Join haunters from across the country in Chicago, July 17-19, 2015 for the last chance to check out dealer products, learn haunter techniques and tour local haunted events before your haunt season really kicks in. Contact Leonard Pickel at 972-951-5100 or by email at [email protected] or check out the event website at www.chicagofrights.com (site coming soon)


----------

